# [NA][H] Mostly S3 some S4. [W] WA 28 and 33 (Updated 1/8)



## Kawazi (Jan 4, 2017)

Would prefer to get both in one trade.

Have:
Series 3:
203-Tom Nook
211-Grams
225-Ken
233-Colton
238-Friga
242-Chevre
243-Drago
247-Wart Jr
267-Pippy
271-Curlos
280-Victoria 
282-Violet
290-Caroline
292-Baabara

Series 4:
303-Katrina
304-Phineas

Welcome Amiibo
13-Carrie

Want:

Welcome Amiibo:
28-Raddle
33-Ellie


----------



## Kawazi (Jan 7, 2017)

Updated 1/7.


----------



## Kawazi (Jan 8, 2017)

Updated 1/8


----------

